# Scotty Triple or RAM mounts!



## beardys (Jun 23, 2007)

I am having a big problem, I currentley have a forward single cannon rod holder, am I am getting sick of only having one rod out and if i have more they are poorly secured... SO I AM UPGRADING.... BUT what to? 
I have narrowed my choices down to:

*1. Scotty Triple Rod holder with the three rod holders - retails around $110 posted (FRONT MOUNTED)*
or
*2. 2 x RAM Tube Rod holders (as seen on Varps Dorado) - retail around $110 posted (REAR MOUNTED)*
or
*3. I can get both for $210 posted*

SO what should I do?
Can anyone vouch for these rod holders? which are better? why? is front or rear mounted better? which one is easier for trolling? etc.
Basicly give me the pros and cons of both rod holders.

I first wanted the RAM mounts because I love the ease of adjusting them, BUT then the scotty triple was brought (SP?) to mind....
The triple i suppose could be also used for bait and I would have more rods out, but that could mean more tangles, also the triple could be used for trolling..... but the rear RAM look very good for trolling and are more adjustable, out of the way when paddling, but don't look so good for trolling...
_
*SO WHICH ONE!
YOU DECIDE!*_


----------



## fishnfreak (Jun 22, 2007)

bugger i wanted to say both, i am also thinkin of getting the tubes for trolling

when you talk of trolling using the triple, keep in mind it is hard to acheive a solid stroke as the rods will be in the way


----------



## beardys (Jun 23, 2007)

yes but with keeping that in mind, how strong strokes do you need when you only want to go slowly when trolling sometimes, and also at the moment i don't struggle with my single but i do occasianally (SP?) hit it but doesn't seem the fish from not biting.

ANYONE else? I don't really want to spend $200 as i am trying to save for a car so yeah.... so far it 100% for scotty triple....


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2008)

When Trolling with my Quest using my triple mount bar I get a full stroke, just mount the mounting bracket forward so the rods don't get in the way of the paddle.

Cheers


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Keep in mind that the triple wont come with the actual Scotty rod holders, just the Triple mount bar, bolts and Scotty Mount ( Unless your getting the deal of the century, then disregard the following ofcourse )... I got my triple for under $100 and luckily I already had 2 x Scotty holders. With the actual Scotty rod holders being around $50'ish dollars you can look forward to almost doubling that projected outlook unfortunately.

Saying that, I swore I would never get one but love the fact that I did. 8)

As Sel says just mount it forward enough and it wont interfere with your stroke, mine is pushing the limits but I can close my eyes and paddle without hitting a rod when angled out to the side for trolling. Gets your rod close to the water and provides a nice angle for trolling but does get your reels closer too. I still troll with my left holder on the bar angled out 45 degrees, then troll my other rod from my back right built in holder, I like the surprise of not seeing the rear outfit go off ( Hearing and feeling it is another story )...


----------



## MangoX (Feb 18, 2006)

I have 3 ram mounts on my Adventure and cannot honestly recommend them. 
They look good and in theory should be able to do the job. I find that they become loose no matter how
hard I tighten them. Good to store rods....but then again, just install a couple of rod holders in your crate.....
Definitely not good for trolling. I just use the flush mounts with pvc extension on my Adventure.

No experience with Scotty Triple. Sorry.


----------



## beardys (Jun 23, 2007)

paffoh said:


> Keep in mind that the triple wont come with the actual Scotty rod holders, just the Triple mount bar, bolts and Scotty Mount ( Unless your getting the deal of the century, then disregard the following ofcourse )


it is $108 USD so ~$120 with 3 rod holders  deal? its brand new but from the states!

will order one today if someone can answer this.....

- will the scotty mount fit the 4 bolt holes that came on the prowler?


----------



## ronotron (Nov 27, 2007)

from where in the states are you getting this fantastic deal??


----------



## beardys (Jun 23, 2007)

from cabelas, but i changed my mind and bought 2 separate extended ones, for two posted it was $70 US so around $75 AU. from cabelas as well.


----------



## jacktheyak (Nov 6, 2005)

I copied this idea from someone on the Hobie Kayak site. Made out of 40mm pvc with two 45 degree bends, it really works well. I can see the end of my rod to make sure that the lure is not loaded up with weed and it is reasonably easy to put your rod into. I secured the bottom of it into the starboard side rear rod holder with a piece of no 8 fencing wire through a hole drilled into the rod holder from the crates side, then through the pvc and into the other side of the rod holder. This makes it easy to fit and remove. The holder stows easily in the front hatch.

I tried it out with pop rivets holding the pipe into the 45 degree bends and then, when I had the angles right, glued it securely. I find being able to keep the rod tip in view whilst studying the depth sounder is very handy.

I hooked and landed a good size yellowfin tuna with a fairly heavy boat rod in it at Seal Rocks and am really pleased with it. I only use my scotty holder to hold my spare rod now.

I have found that trolling two lures is a recipe for all sorts of trouble, especially if they are sinking ones!

If anyone would like more detailed photos, please let me know. I bought two Scotty holders and extensions but now realise that one would have been plenty!!!


----------



## varp (Sep 12, 2005)

> I find that they become loose no matter how
> hard I tighten them.


no idea what you've got there Mango, but if you are using the RAM tubes and ball mounts then this can't/won't/doesn't happen. Ever. They have a tensioning spring and they can't work loose. Physically impossible. I drive with them attached to the yak and they remain where they remain up and down the highways and bumpy byways.

They are beautifully engineered and very simple and offer infinite flexibubbibillity....I've not had the Scottys and have no intention of purchasing said Scottys cos the RAM tube and ball mounts are so fuggin sweeet!

Even bought some for The Handbrake on her Adventure.

so there


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2008)

I like both to be honest, but prefer the tubes simply because they keep the reel higher (and thus cop less salt) and also because unlike scotties, the but of the rod is in the tube and simply cannot get in the way of a pedal stroke. But I reckon the best value for money rod holder is actually the RAm fly rod holder, which works very well for any rod with a short but. These are pretty inexpensive and do work well, for bait and trolling.


----------



## DGax65 (Jun 7, 2006)

I'm also a big fan of the RAM tubes. I've trolled with heavy gear (Seeker 80lb roller guide rod and Shimano TLD30 2-speed reel) and have had no problem with the tubes slipping. I can troll large mackerel or big plugs all day on my regular trolling gear without having the tubes slip. Actually, I usually only tighten the knobs just enough to keep them upright.

I don't know about trolling with a real in gear. That has some potential liabilities in yak fishing. The hull material is not strong and lateral loads can roll a kayak. Any rigid rod holder can cause problems if it is heavily loaded. Surface mount holders might pull out, flush mounts can pull out or the rod may get wedged in the holder. RAM tubes might slip, but that wont damage your hull. As long as the rod is leashed it should be no problem. I guess it depends on your style of fishing and the fish that you are targeting.

I prefer to have my trolling rods behind the seat. I'll know if I hook up, because I troll with my clicker on. I don't troll for small fish so I don't really have any need to watch the rod tips. The RAM tubes that I use for trolling do not interfere with my paddle stroke. I have a couple RAM tubes forward of the cockpit that I have used occasionally. My paddles sometimes hit the line when using the forward positions.

BTW: I went through five different types of rod holders (rigid PVC tubes, Scotty, Tight-Loc and flush mount) before I settled on the RAM tubes. The RAM tubes aren't perfect, but they suit my needs.


----------



## cummins (Jul 7, 2008)

i say none been there done them all i think get a router for 65 royble is mine grate and some pvc pipe can make for for under 110 with a tool and made to fit your big/ smail rod haha still there all good and yer i cant spel


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

cummins said:


> haha still there all good and yer i cant spel


Good to hear from you again Cummins  - was worried you might have lost interest as we hadn't had a post from you for a little while !


----------



## V8rob (Oct 3, 2007)

I've been using the RAM mounts for about 18 months on my yak, great bits of kit, very versatile indeed.


----------



## GregL (Jul 27, 2008)

RAM's all the way IMO. I've (also) had no problems with them coming loose when trolling. They are simple, strong and will last.
I've got a pair mounted infront of me, and I really like how you can fold them down flat when they are not in use - for example, when I'm flicking lures around, I'll have the one on my left folded down flat so its out of the way, then I'll use the one on my right breifly to put the rod in whilst I tie a new leader or lure on, then I'll fold that flat so its not in the way when I'm twitching the rod with the tip low to the water. If I get a fish in the yak, then it is so quick to lift the tube up again (it doesn't have to be screwed tight to hold a rod temporarily) - this prevents any chance of the rod getting in the way of unhooking/ falling overboard etc - you know, one of those random things that can happen in the confines of a yak.
I know the Scotties are really popular, so they must be good too, but I think the simplicity of the RAM makes them a really good choice if you're wondering which to go for.
Just my opinon though.
Smeg


----------



## Revo (Aug 3, 2008)

Yeah I looked at the RAM and the Scottie systems - and decided to go the RAM Tube way. Ordered two new 2008 RAM Tube/Base Mount sets from the US RAM Website and got them for less than AU$30 each (so a lot less expensive than the Scottie option). Haven't had any issues about holding their position during trolling - it would be a scary thought to reel in a fish that was big enough to move the RAM Tube (I think my line would break well before that would happen :shock.


----------



## AdrianK (May 30, 2006)

Anyone know if they are available in Brisbane area


----------



## ELM (Jul 14, 2008)

You could always get the Scotty triple with an extra base/mount, fit one mount to front great for bait may also be ok for trolling, then mount second one behind seat then you have the option of both with the one outfit.
I like how the Scotty's are quick and easy to turn adjust (mine are two x singles up front)
Having said that, I would really like to try the Rams, I find the Scotty holders a bit narrow, wont except wider rod handle's very well and as said get the reel a bit higher.


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2009)

Got 2 RAM 2008 in front of me, and the original rodholders behind me.
I like the front ones for trolling light lures, and to quickly put my rod somewhere as well as re-riggin.
Heavier lures( e.g.150 scorpions) I keep behind me, find that influences the Yak less, and it runs straighter.


----------



## varp (Sep 12, 2005)

You can cut a notch in the RAM tubes so the reel is held upside down and therefore further out of the spray. I found some tubular EVA type foam that is a perfect fit in the tube and on the rod grip. Makes for a perfect interference fit and holds the rods as sweetly as a greasy finger up a dead wombats freckle.


----------



## Marty75 (Oct 23, 2007)

varp said:


> holds the rods as sweetly as a greasy finger up a dead wombats freckle


 :shock: :shock: :shock:

Umm :shock:


----------



## varp (Sep 12, 2005)

But it does Marty!!!

....and it does a very satisfying little pop when you pull it out.


----------

